# La Pavoni vs Zacconi



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking to buy a Europiccola/pro lever machine to restore if need be (because I enjoy that kind of thing) and hopefully learn the espresso ropes on.

While searching I've stumbled upon a Zacconi baby which seems to me would be a perfect substitute.Am I on the right track here or completely deluded?

I realise spares will be harder to source,any other drawbacks I've not considered?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a Zacconi baby and for me it's perfect - heats up really quick in the mornings ie. 5-10 mins. Steams well. I recently replaced all the seals which for me was a nightmare to do, mainly down to me not being that technically minded. The group doesn't undo from the outside! Parts were really easy to come by direct from the factory in Italy, Tomaso was really helpful.

I'd say they're virtually identical machines, perhaps the Zacconi slightly more attractive because of it's wooden handles - I have a Arte Venezia

There's not a lot I would replace it with tbh.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you @Jacko112

That's what I wanted to hear.Do you have any experience with the matching Zacconi grinders?I'm not sure it seems quite fit for perpose.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Silas no I don't. I pair mine with a mignon, although quite tempted with the new niche!


----------

